# Where's everyone going on holiday



## dazzadrew1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Booked our holiday to turkey in July, anybody Else planned anything


----------



## Randomgary (Jan 13, 2013)

We are off to Abu Dhabi where we have an appointment on the Ferrari rollercoaster. Holiday sounds class but the rollercoaster is making my arse twitch like a rabbits nose


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

Going to New York and Boston in May.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

We're off to Samos, walking eating & drinking allegedly the best wine in Greece


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Santorini Greece in May; Ibiza In August....so wish it was May  Never mind off to the lakes next week and have already booked Scotland for new year - I lime me olidays  .


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

Halkidiki for a week in May! taking the little lad on his 1st holiday so not wanting to do the usual 10hr flight to the Caribbean as he'll only just be 5 months old!

Will probably have another week or 2 later in the year but nothing too expensive as we're planning on going to Oz for a month again next year to see the Mrs' sister that lives in Brisbane


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Off to Le-Man in June take in race then 2 weeks touring. Then Mauritus and Dubai in Oct and New York before Xmas


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Going sailing, as crew, on a square rigger, well three masted barque to be technically accurate.

Fly out to the Azores then 3 weeks to explore the islands, learn some ropes and back to Blighty.

Maybe a trip to Helsinki later in the year.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Camping in Norfolk :? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gulf coast of the US and South of France 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Argate for a couple of weeks if I am lucky


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

TTchan said:


> Camping in Norfolk :? :lol:


+1


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Las Vegas In may for the missus' birthday and back to Cyprus in sept for a fortnight


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

dazzadrew1 said:


> Booked our holiday to turkey in July, anybody Else planned anything


Snap 

I'm going on 2nd March for two weeks. Greece later in the year and countless trips to Berlin; travelling round Germany


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Camping in Norfolk :? :lol:


if ya get cold, i'd happily be a hot water bottle for ya hun :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Already been to Val Thorens for a weeks skiing on 12 Jan, was a bit cold at -31!!!!!

Weekend in Cardiff in March for Wales V England 6 Nations

Silverstone for F1 in June


----------



## JudgeVFR (Feb 18, 2011)

Okovango Delta in Botswana for 3 weeks then to South Africa, Cape Town and Kruger National Park for another 3 weeks.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Main holiday this year is 10 days in St Lucia in 7 weeks (not that i'm counting). Also going to Le Mans for 4 days, a couple of long weekends in Barcelona with the 1st being in 3 weeks (not that i'm counting again).

Also for a 1st this year, we're spending a week in a luxury static caravan in Swanage over their Carnival week. Always thought it would be great for my youngest sun to experience a British Seaside holiday. Will be interesting to see if the prefers St Lucia or Dorset :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Nothing is booked yet but i'm planning on going Furteventura with my best friend for a week around June and then hoping to go Florida with my better half for 2 weeks and maybe trip to Califonina too


----------



## da_ansa (Mar 20, 2012)

Going to LA this year


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Holiday what's one of them?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Benidorm in a couple of weeks golf and sun hopefully... Olu Deniz in Turkey in June for 18 days [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] Portugal in September hopefully weather here is shite :wink:


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

just got back from amsterdam with the lads.going to benidorm in may with the lads.going to sharm in august with the family.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Germany in April, Med cruise in June, Green Bay a couple of times in the autumn/winter, Germany in December.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Dont usually go to the same place twice but cant seem to get beyond the idea of going back to Cape Verde..............................

nope, looks like we will be heading back there :lol: :lol:


----------



## mauvedipstick15 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tenerife friday,Villa Martin easter and August.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Camping in Norfolk :? :lol:
> ...


Thank you Gazzer :-* :lol:


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Just came back from my hols.

One month in Nabq Bay, Sharm El Sheikh, Nov to Dec, 1 week at home the went to Russia for two months, been back a week and need another holiday!


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

nowhere [smiley=bigcry.gif] this year i wont be going anywhere due to reasons. firstly my wife is pregnant yay [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] but due to her having a clot in her arm in 2011 and now suffering from deep vein thrombosis means she wont be allowed to fly whilst being a high risk pregnancy  but i can live with this for the baby


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going to Skiathos in July 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jays_225 said:


> nowhere [smiley=bigcry.gif] this year i wont be going anywhere due to reasons. firstly my wife is pregnant yay [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] but due to her having a clot in her arm in 2011 and now suffering from deep vein thrombosis means she wont be allowed to fly whilst being a high risk pregnancy  but i can live with this for the baby


Marvellous! I hope all goes well and your wife can carry the baby full term


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Jamo8 said:


> Benidorm in a couple of weeks golf and sun hopefully... Olu Deniz in Turkey in June for 18 days [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] Portugal in September hopefully weather here is shite :wink:


Benidorm is a half hour from home, give me a call or PM and will take some beers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> > nowhere [smiley=bigcry.gif] this year i wont be going anywhere due to reasons. firstly my wife is pregnant yay [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] but due to her having a clot in her arm in 2011 and now suffering from deep vein thrombosis means she wont be allowed to fly whilst being a high risk pregnancy  but i can live with this for the baby
> ...


thank you!


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Few days in London in April. Then Ibiza in August.

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JackP (Sep 11, 2012)

West Coast of USA !

Me & 5 other mates have booked an RV from LA - San Fran - YellowStone - Colorado - Nevada - Vegas - San Diego - LA 
and plenty of places in-between, will take just over 3 weeks! Cannot wait!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Sardinia next Thursday


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

Hopefully a month in the US shortly for snowboarding at various resorts. Then 2 weeks in Florida in early June, a month in Aus starting mid-october and if I get my way somewhere cold and snowy again over Christmas and New Year....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

How the hell does everyone afford all these holidays? I can't even think about going on holiday yet again this year :?


----------



## Randomgary (Jan 13, 2013)

NaughTTy said:


> How the hell does everyone afford all these holidays? I can't even think about going on holiday yet again this year :?


I got mine for free


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Rome for 4 days in August, Sharm for a fortnight in October, and wherever else the wife persuades me to go for weekends in the motorhome.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Randomgary said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell does everyone afford all these holidays? I can't even think about going on holiday yet again this year :?
> ...


Can you tell me your secret? I have to pay for mine :roll:


----------



## Randomgary (Jan 13, 2013)

Was on a TV show and a nice luxury holiday company (destinology) gave us a free holiday. Very lucky man.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

A week in cornwall in May followed by Las Vegas in October.

Might squeeze in a visit to my brother in Alicante, work permitting.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> How the hell does everyone afford all these holidays? I can't even think about going on holiday yet again this year :?


so i am not the only person feeling the pinch of this recession and having to work my arse off to survive bud......self employed will come good and earn you some decent bucks......persevere m8 persevere.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > Benidorm in a couple of weeks golf and sun hopefully... Olu Deniz in Turkey in June for 18 days [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] Portugal in September hopefully weather here is shite :wink:
> ...


what an offer.........wd Jorge


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> > Benidorm in a couple of weeks golf and sun hopefully... Olu Deniz in Turkey in June for 18 days [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] Portugal in September hopefully weather here is shite :wink:
> ...


Cheers Jorge [smiley=cheers.gif] nice gesture  I am flying over tommorow booked three rounds of golf in Benidorm,wives are coming as well :evil: ,will PM you in the week  (unless I get too drunk ) :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Shagamuf....on tramadol n ibuprofen for me knees  then hitting BCM ravin me tits of 8) 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> Shagamuf....on tramadol n ibuprofen for me knees  then hitting BCM ravin me tits of 8) 8) 8) :lol:


can someone translate sparky lingo into engrish prease


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Shagamuf....on tramadol n ibuprofen for me knees  then hitting BCM ravin me tits of 8) 8) 8) :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------

